# can anyone recommend a Probiotic



## Rik (Sep 1, 2009)

I wont to try a Probiotic to see if I can get any relief. What is best? What would you recommend and how much?


----------



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

I was curious too. I dont have money to waste so I would like to find one that comes with a lot of recommendations


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ian Ramsey is the best one for probiotics, but he has told me that Bifidobacterium Infantis 35624 is a good one to try with alot of research behind it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probiotic formulas with research to back them up.Align (the B. infantalis 35624), Culturelle (Lactobacillus GG), VSL#3 (high dose with several strains).All of those have people here that find that the work for them.Other brands people seem to have luck with.Digestive Advantage, GNC, Jarrodophilus, PB-8, Primal Defense, and there are others. These vary from single strains to multiple strains, but I don't have that info on the top of my head.Unfortunately even with strains with clinical data, people sometimes find one will work for them when another will not. So I can't make a one size fits all recommendation. A lot depends on your particular internal ecosystem and how the various strains interact with that and with you. Probiotics with FOS or inulin or any other prebiotic, may be bothersome for some people as they can increase gas, particularly at first when you don't have a lot of probiotics that will digest those fibers without making gas.Generally, all the brands people like tend to be ones that get sold at health food stores, supplement stores, and often at pharmacies. There are a few brands that just do direct selling or websales that some people like, but I would avoid any site that has a lot of hype on it, or does the buy one bottle for $69 dollars but do the buy two get several bottles free. The problem is to get a good prices you have to buy a lot and if it doesn't work you are stuck with a lot of product you don't want. Sometimes Align, Digestive Advantage or other brands will have a web special where you can get a couple of weeks free without being obligated to buy more later, or have a store coupon. That can be a way to test some of these out.


----------



## qivanaman (Sep 2, 2009)

Qivana is a new product on the market. It delivers "the good germs" the intestines. I can send some samples to try. I had an older women said that it helped her out.


----------



## roseamb (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Rick Ihave been taking Allign for my very severe IBS d for the pasthree weeks It seems to be working Iam also taking 600 to 1200 mgs of Calcium plus Vitamin D I take Calcium Coarbonate so t dosen't t bother my Stomch Ia m also taking a Lomotil every other day as a preventnative If I get tied up I, cut back on the Lomotil and use less Calcium. For aNy Gas bloating or paNi I hAve Hyoscamine most notably Hymax Fast tABS which someone on these form recommended It took the place of Nu-lev whicjh is no longer bein g made Good luck Rose


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi RikFinding teh right probiotic can take some time. the more common ones like fifidobacterium and acidophilus etc are bacteria that the body uses constantly in a way that differs from other types of bacteria not just relating to food digestion. the full reasons are as yet not completely understood, but that is the reason why the usual popular strains seem to work for alot of people. there are ALOT of different strains of probiotic available in single strains and in cocktails and although they all do (generally speaking) the same thing, each strain does it slightly differently. grab some alin or some VSL 3 and give it a good few weeks to see how you feel. if it dosent work, stop it and try another one. i give teh following info to everyone that is new to teh probiotic thing, so i appolgise for the length in advance, but there may be some info there that can give you a bit of a head start. if you need any more info, just let me know and ill do my best to point you in the right direction.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.The Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 are showing very good results consistently for IBS and there is also emerging studies that may show it does good things for SIBO as well, teh Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V seems to get on very well with women for reasons as yet unknown (although i am hatching a theory or two!)if you can, try and avoid supermarket own brand probiotics and get them from a good healthfood store. if they are astronomically expensive, your probably paying for the name of the brand rather than anything else, so check the strains and ingredients against other brands so you dont spend more than you have to. personally i think all probiotucs should be free for all.Here is a list of probiotics and OTC products that containthem by strain.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Probiotic*You should not take probiotics* if you are seriously ill or have Serious panctriatic illness or if you are suffering from any illness which impares your imune system without taking advice from your doctor. CHeersIan


----------



## twindward (Sep 7, 2009)

i know you said you had samples to give to another person but i am miserable and am trying everything and anything before going to the doctor i know for a fact that i have IBS, but it got worst after i had my child. So i was wondering if you still have those samples? i would definitely appreciate it.


----------



## qivanaman (Sep 2, 2009)

yes. see my profile


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I'm sure that Biocare do the Bifidum Infantis in powder form but I think it has a prebiotic/FOS in.Biocare is the only company in the UK that I can find who does this and they say it's for babies but it looks pretty strong. Am I way off the mark on this one????


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiIt depends what strain of infantis it is. there are quite a few. although they are all safe for use by people of all ages, you do have to be carefull which probiotics you give to babies and the quantity has to be very carefully adjusted for age and weight becasue babies are essentially a clean slate for gut flora when they are born (they do get some from teh mother at point of exit, so to speak). if you go ahead and flood a baby gut with good guys, the naturally occurring balance of good and bad guys can take longer to establish its self. I took baby probiotics (for an experiment) some time ago and i was absolutely fine. they diddnt have much of an effect if any, but i diddnt suffer at all. (and believe me, if i am going to take some probiotics for an experiment, i dont do things by halvs!) CheersIan


----------



## vt49ers (Oct 25, 2009)

Culturelle- I have IBS and have it under control with a daily dose of culturelle (found in any drug store) Probiotic. I also eat chobani Yogurt _which has three different types. Fat free, 18 protein, and all natural. SInce eating and taking the probiotic I have really kept my IBS under control. I have no issues....my son is on Culturelle for kids recommended by his doctor. Gary


----------



## 15888 (Mar 17, 2007)

Problem is my symptoms of bloating, intestinal knot and constipation are due to low immune function after infected with two viruses and suffering chronically. CMV+Enterovirus (Coxsackie







.So, since i suffer from bloating from SIBO isnt there any possibility i can try Bifidobacterium Infantis and this may replace some of the bad bacteria and altering the immune response i am getting now???Is this something that may happen, or will my intestines get overwhelmed and i will suffocate from pain like the time i tried ACTIVIA (man was that close at day 4 of activia use i woke up from bed and was almost dying from bloating and horrendous pain i had to stay in the floor curled and drink frozen milk to get some soothing)So if any immuno suprresed individual gets bad results from all probiotics then they are totally worthless to us.I have low numbers of CD4 cells and low B cells due to the enteric infections


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Natren...Healthy Trinity. Purchase directly from the company. It will arrive packed on ice. They also have each type in separate bottles.


----------

